# Proposed OSHA silica rule.



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

What do you guys know about the proposed silica rule and what are your plans to deal with increased silica restrictions?


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't see the new OSHA rule impacting me with my roofing jobs. We are investigating impact on remodel work but don't have a conclusion yet....waiting to see what shakes out.

Chuck
Masters Roofing
www.masterswa.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

In roofing do you do tile work or shingles?


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

shingles, shakes, pvc...no tile work. Ah, makes sense.

Chuck
www.masterswa.com


----------

